# need critique of a professional wedding photographer's site



## ironsidephoto (Jun 12, 2007)

.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 12, 2007)

Do they want this attention?


----------



## jeroen (Jun 12, 2007)

Typing as I browse the site:
1. Get rid of that background. This site takes ages to load.
2. That typeface on the left. It's very hard to read and that's a lot of text. I'm not gonna read that.
3. Nothing happens when I click a thumbnail. What do their photos look like?
4. Wait a minute, there's more pixels to the right???

I really don't want to sound rude so please take this as an honest answer instead of anything else... "some tips" will not be enough here. I would like to suggest to take the photos and just start again from scratch. I mean, your own site looks very nice. Why not do something like that in white?


I have posted this before here somewhere, you might like to read this:
http://www.linesandcolors.com/2007/05/31/how-not-to-display-your-artwork-on-the-web/

Good luck, Jeroen


----------



## theusher (Jun 13, 2007)

The design is straight out of 1996. They could sorely use an update.


----------



## Moonfruit (Jun 16, 2007)

Im afraid the site doesnt load properly at my end, with LOTs of wasted screen real estate.

Sorry to say but they need to follow the advice of those comments above.

Some good images though.


----------



## astrostu (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah ... why is the page several thousand pixels wide?


----------



## Eric. (Jun 17, 2007)

Hokey. 
They need to rid the background and table borders first and foremost. 
Whoever said straight out of 1996 is pretty correct.


----------

